# Prewar DX



## Pantmaker (Jan 19, 2017)

I snagged this yesterday after convincing the seller to leave it whole...a few minutes after he started listing the parts for sale on ebay. It looks like a 39 DX.  Frame has a little bumper for the fork.  Love the cool tank. I haven't seen one painted in this pattern before. It has a Schwinn Pullman badge. I am getting the seat too. Rear rim was broken but hub is original. I'm pumped.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

You got it! Nice snag! Glad it stayed togther! Throw a saddle,service & roll!
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/who-got-this-one.103593/#post-675727


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You got it! Nice snag! Glad it stayed togther! Throw a saddle,service & roll!
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/who-got-this-one.103593/#post-675727



I couldn't resist! I didn't see this thread. Got it for $450 too...not bad.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

I hope it's safely home or on its way....


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2017)

As I posted in the other thread I'm thinking maybe '40. I don't see the built in drop stand 'ears' which are unique to the '39. Serial number ? V/r Shawn


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 19, 2017)

Shawn, I wondered the same thing but I also thought all 40s have a curved down tube. I'm really not sure. Still a cool bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

Looks like a perfect candidate to "preserve the crust"
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pantmaker said:


> Shawn, I wondered the same thing but I also thought all 40s have a curved down tube. I'm really not sure. Still a cool bike.




Me too that is why this bike is a little confusing and a serial number might sort it out-transitional model? V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 19, 2017)

Yeah I'm gonna say late 39 or early 40. Doesn't really matter, it is a cool ride either way.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 19, 2017)

Cool find


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2017)

Cool bike! Great candidate to preserve the crust! Wasn't 1940 the last year for that graphic on the tank?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> As I posted in the other thread I'm thinking maybe '40. I don't see the built in drop stand 'ears' which are unique to the '39. Serial number ? V/r Shawn




I agree with Shawn this looks like a '40, but the straight down tube throws me off. Here's my '39 DX for comparison. Note the ears on the rear dropouts for the stand. When you get the bike check to see if someone has removed the ears. A serial number would really help also.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2017)

It is a great looking bike, and I think you got a good deal!


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 19, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> It is a great looking bike, and I think you got a good deal!



Thanks...I felt good about the deal and intrigued and curious about the frame. One of my 7 year old twins reminded me tonight that his full name is Charles Jackson "CJ" and called dibs.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2017)

That's awesome that one of your boys has the initials C.J. ! It was meant to be......
My 39 is pretty much an original bike ,when you get yours contact me so we can compare the two. I'm really curious to see if the rear drop outs have been altered?


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 19, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> That's awesome that one of your boys has the initials C.J. ! It was meant to be......
> My 39 is pretty much an original bike ,when you get yours contact me so we can compare the two. I'm really curious to see if the rear drop outs have been altered?



Will do...a possible scalping of the tabs was also on my list of possible explanations...we'll have some answers next week.


----------



## REC (Jan 19, 2017)

Pantmaker said:


> I snagged this yesterday after convincing the seller to leave it whole...a few minutes after he started listing the parts for sale on ebay. It looks like a 39 DX.  Frame has a little bumper for the fork.  Love the cool tank. I haven't seen one painted in this pattern before. It has a Schwinn Pullman badge. I am getting the seat too. Rear rim was broken but hub is original. I'm pumped.View attachment 411932





You should have stopped and gotten a lottery ticket on the way home too! Dayum!

REC


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2017)

Great score! And you never cease to amaze me.   A straight down tube Schwinn is one of my favs.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 21, 2017)

Almost forgot...What light goes on the front fender?

Thanks


----------



## REC (Jan 21, 2017)

This one appears to be the original, but it's missing the front ring, lens and reflector stuff.




REC


----------



## keith kodish (Jan 23, 2017)

Later 39 dx's didn't have dropstand ears,or dropstands,also,that paint pattern on the tank was discontinued in 1941,so you'll see that design on 40's,too. Seat would be a sliding clamp mesinger, not leather, it'd have the oilcloth skin. Headlight would be a 3 rib delta painted torpedo,too. By the way,kickstand would be a miller,straight leg,with rhe chrome plate on top. Hooe this helps.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Feb 11, 2017)

REC said:


> This one appears to be the original, but it's missing the front ring, lens and reflector stuff.
> View attachment 412458
> 
> REC



Beautiful bike. .


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 15, 2017)

Pantmaker said:


> I snagged this yesterday after convincing the seller to leave it whole...a few minutes after he started listing the parts for sale on ebay. It looks like a 39 DX.  Frame has a little bumper for the fork.  Love the cool tank. I haven't seen one painted in this pattern before. It has a Schwinn Pullman badge. I am getting the seat too. Rear rim was broken but hub is original. I'm pumped.View attachment 411932



any updates on this project? serial #? were the rear tabs modified?


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 16, 2017)

So here she is up close.  The bike never had the dropout tabs, does have the fork bumper and straight down tube. Serial number is C20030.  I am surprised by the  bright condition of just about all of the plated parts. The bike had been so ridiculously slathered with oil/grease that the plating seems to have endured. The bars, stem, headset, etc all appear to have been on the bike together as a family for a long time...wear patterns, plating condition...etc. Could they all have been original to the bike?  The bars are the same as a 40 LaSalle that I have. Miller kickstand has been on forever and is very bright and as tight as a drum and looks like it was used very rarely. Oops...forgot seat in garage is sliding rail.


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 18, 2017)

I still need to get a single chrome drop center rim for the rear. The hub is the original.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 24, 2017)

Found this on ebay  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DROP-CENTER...423963?hash=item33c8fe09db:g:DWsAAOSw8w1X6EKo


----------



## REC (Feb 26, 2017)

Based on other numbers I have, this falls into '39. The first '40 model I've got show a "D" as the first of the numbers. I show 4 bikes higher in number, of which the highest numerically is C91005. One of the others is mine - C44399.

REC


----------

